# Bluish baby-Its a boy! Yay! New pix



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This little one popped up in a litter of three. I think, now that I have blown up the image, that it's a blue agouti tricolor.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to have a cat with dilute calico markings like that. Really lovely!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Cute


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh my thats a pretty mouse and my fav mouse colour to boot.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

wow,what a beaut.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd really love it if someone did blue tri's over here.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Last night I found out that the little darlin''s a boy! I'm very pleased by this! New pix of him later tonight.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

He's a beaut!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Here's pix of him now, at about five weeks old.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh i do like him! Very nice colour.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

he's gorgeous!


----------

